# أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

تحية لكم أعضاء وزوار 

اقدم لكم هذا الموضوع 
عله يزيد على معرفتكم معرفة 

ربما الموضوع طويل 

لكن على ما اعتقد انه يمكن ان نمليء به فراغنا 

اتمنى ان تقرأوه فهو يحمل في جعبته الكثير من ما لا نعرفه 
تداولته عدة مواقع وانا اليوم اضعه وانتظر تعليقاتكم 
والحوار منكم 

اعذروني على طول الموضوع 
​فلا تفعلوا هذا   :close_tem ههههههههه​
*الفهرست* 
الجزء الاول : المحاورة 
الجزء الثاني : حقيقة أم خيال 
الجزء الثالث : حضارة الرمال
الجزء الرابع : النبؤة 
الجزء الخامس : اطلال من الماضي


لكم من كل التقدير والمحبة ​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

الجزء الاول ............... المحاورة 


بدأ ألأمر كله بمحاوره 

محاوره سجلهالنا التاريخ قبل أربعه وعشرين قرنا من الزمان 

ففى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد وحوالى عام 335 ق.م ذكر الفيلسوف ألإغريقى ألأشهر قصه أطلانتس فى أثنين من 

محاوراته الشهيره وهما محاوره " تيماوس " ومحاوره " كريتياس " وفى محاوراته جمع " أفلاطون " بين أربعه وهم : 

الفلكى الإيطالى" تيماوس " والشاعر والمؤرخ " كريتياس " والقائد العسكرى " هرموقراطيس " أما الصديق الرابع فكان 

"أفلاطون " نفسه 

ولقد جمع أفلاطون فى محاورته ألأربعه فى منزل كريتياس حيث دارت المحاورات بينهم حول أطلانتس التى أشار أليها

" هرموقراطيس " باعتبارها جزء من التراث القديم المندثر وهنا راح كريتياس يروى القصه التى سمعها من أجداده على 

لسان جده ألأكبر " صولون "

وصولون هذا رجل حقيقى ومشرع أثينى كبير زار مصر بالفعل عام 950 ق.م وروى أنه سمع من كهنه " سايس "

وهى مدينه فى شمال دلتا مصر قصه عن إمبراطوريه أثنيه عظيمه سادت حوالى عام 9600 ق.م وعاصرتها فى الزمن

نفسه إمبراطوريه عظيمه أخرى تسمى أطلانتس تقع خلف أعمده هرقل أو مضيق جبل طارق فى زمننا هذا

وقبل أن يتبادر الى الذهن أن كهنه قدماء المصرين كانوا يقصدون قاره أمريكا بروايتهم هذه 

يتابع صولون قائلا: أ، تلك القاره كانت أكبر من شمال أفريقيا وأسيا الصغرى معا وخلفها كانت هناك مجموعات

من الجزر تنتهى بقاره عظيمه أخرى 

وفى قصتهم قال كهنه المصريين القدماء أن سكان أطلانتس كانوا يعيشون فى سلام وكانت قارتهم أشبه بجنه

الله فى ألأرض حتى سرت روح العدوان ورغبه ألأستعمار فانطلقوا يستولون على شمال أفريقيا حتى حدود مصر

وجنوب أوربا حتى اليونان وكادوا يسيطرون على العالم أجمع لولا أن تصدت لهم أثينا وانقضت عليهم بأسلحه رهيبه

وفى القصه حدث دمار وخراب هائل خلال ليله واحده وتفجرت الزلازل والفياضانات التى دفنت مقاتلى أثينا تحت ألأرض

وأغرقت أطلانتس كلها فى قلب المحيط 

وعن لسان كريتياس وصف أفلاطون معابد وقصورا عظيمه تزخر بها أطلانتس ومعبد بوسيدون المغطى بالذهب الخالص

والتماثيل الهائله والعمارات المدهشه 

الوصف جعل أطلنتس جنه موعوده على ألأرض ثم أنتهى بدمارها الكامل الشامل وغرقها فى أعماق المحيط الذى

يحمل الى يومنا هذا أسم المحيط ألأطلسى 

القصه لم تسجلها أوراق البردى فى مصر القديمه ولم تحكلها جدران المعابد الفرعونيه ولكن سجلتها فقط محاوره 

كريتياس التى كتبها أفلاطون ليضعنا أمام أكبر لغز حضارى فى التاريخ 

ترى هل نقل الفليسوف ألأغريقى المحاوره بأمانه أم أن ألأمر كله كان مجرد سردقصصى درامى أيق سجله أفلاطون 

ى شكل محاوره حتى يطرح من خلاله أفكاره وتصوراته ورؤيته للمدينه الفاضله بشكل عام 

أربعه وعشرون قرنا من الزمان مرت دون أن يجيبب مخلوق واحد هذا السؤال القاطع 

وكان يمكن أن يظل ألأمر مجرد أسطوره وقصه أنيقه جميله تتوارثها ألأجيال لولا أن حدث فى العالم فجأه تطور جديد


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

الجزء الثاني ................ حقيقة ام خيال 




منذ تسعه وعشرين قرنا من الزمان وحوالى عام 850 ق.م أى قبل أفلاطون بخمسمئه عام كتب الشاعر العظيم هوميروس

ملحمتيه الشهيرتين الخالدتين " الإلياذه و الاوديسا " 

وانبهرت الدنيا بماكتبه هوميروس وانشغل ألأدباء عبر العصور بخياله الجامح وانهمك الدارسون لقرون وقرون فى 

تحليل أفكاره وعباراته وتصوراته البديعه المرهفه ويتفاعلون بعقولهم وقلوبهم مع أسطوره المدينه الخياليه طرواده

وذلك النسيج المبدع من ألأفكار الذى أحاط هوميروس قصه حربها بخيال جامح 

ومع مرور السنين والقرون وقر فى العقول ألأذهان أن طرواده هذه مكان خيالى وأن حربها ليست سوى أبداع 

شاعر عظيم و..............

وفجأه فى عام 1871م جاء أثرى ألمانى " هينديش شلسمان " ليهدم كل هذا رأسا على عقب ويباغت العالم كله 

بحقيقه جديده 

حقيقه طرواده

ففى ذلك العام وفى منطقه هيسارليك فى شمال غرب تركيا وفى نفس الموقع الذى حدده هوميروس فى ملحمتيه 

الشهيرتين كشف " شليمان " بقايا طرواده 

كان الكل يسخر منه عندما راح يبحث عن مدينه خياليه حاملا معوله فى يد وملحمه هوميروس فى اليد ألأخرى 

واتهموه بالحماقه والخبل لأنه يبذل كل هذا الجهد أستنادا الى ملحمتين أدبيتين وليس الى مراجع علميه وتاريخيه مؤكده

ولكن شليمان فعلها وعثر على طرواده وانتشلها من بين ألأنقاض ومن تحت الرمال والركام 

وهنا أنخرست كل ألألسنه المعرضه والساخره 

وتحدثت ألسنه أخرى 

ألسنه راحت تتساءل : 

لو ، طرواده التى تعامل معها الكل باعتبارها خيال محض قدبرزت من تحت الرمال كحقيقه واقعيه تتحدى كل معارض

فماذا عن " أطلانتس "

هل يمكن أن تكون بدورها حقيقه ؟

هل؟
هذا السؤال طرحه جمع هائل من العلماء ومن الباحثين والدارسين والمهتمين بتاريخ وأسطوره أطلانطس وعلى رأسهم

" إيجناينوس دونيللى "

ودونيللى هذا شاب نابه ولد فى فلادليفا ألأمريكيه عام 1831 م وأثبت نشاطا وذكاء غير عاديين طوال فترات صاه 

وشبابه حتى أنه أستطاع أن ينضم الى رابطه المحامين فى الثانيه والعشرين من عمره وهذا مالم يكن يبلغه المجتهد 

حينذاك قبل الثلاثين على ألأقل 

وفى الثامنه والعشرين من عمره وإثر اهتمامه بالسياسه وشئونها تو أنتخاب دونيللى كحاكم لولايه مينوسيتا وبعدها

بأربع سنوات أصبح عضوا فى الكونجرس الذى قضى فيه دورتين كاملتين مدتهما ثمانى سنوات اشتهر خلالها بأنه

خطيب مفوه ونائب محترم ومحاور قادر على جذب انتباه واهتمام وتقدير واحترام كل من يتعامل معه 

وعلى الرغم من كل هذا كان دونيللى يعانى من وحده شديده بعد وفاه زوجته وانتقاله الى واشنطن فراح 

يقضى كل وقته فى القراءة ويلتهم كتب مكتبه الكونجرس التهاما

ومن بين عشرات الموضوعات التى رأها ودرسها دونيللى جذب أنتباهه وخلب لبه وأشعل عقله موضوع واحد 

" أطلانتس " 

وبنهم لامثيل له راح دونيللى يقرأ كل ماكتب عن أطلانطس فى عشرات بل مئات الكتب ثم راح يجرى دراساته 

الخاصه حولها واهتم بشده بكشف شليمان لبقايا طرواده ثم جمع كل هذا بعد سنوات من العزله والدراسه ليصدر

كتابه" أطلانطس وعالم ماقبل الطوفان " فى صيف عام 1882م 

وفور صدوره ولأنه يحوى خلاصه عمر بأكمله حقق هذا الكتاب شهره واسعه ونجاحا منقطع النظير مما شجع 

دونيللى على أن يصدر فى العام التالى مباشره كتابه الثاني " راجناروك ...عصر النار والدمار" الذى ناقش 

وفند الكوارث الطبيعيه التى يمكن أن تكون السبب فى دمار غرق " أطلانتس "

وفى نظريته افترض دونيللى أن أطلانطس كانت لها مستعمرات عديده خارج حدودها وأن أقدمها هى مصر التى 

أكد أن حضارتها هى صوره طبق ألأصل من حضاره أطلانطس القديمه 

فقد كان دونيللى يتصور أن الحضاره المصريه القديمه قد ظهرت فجأه وأنها لم تمر بمراحل التطور المعتاده 


لكل حضاره وأن عللومها قدنبتت من منبع مجهول مماجعله يفترض أن ذلك المنبع هو أطلانطس نفسها

أذن ففى رأيه نظريته كانت أطلانطس هى أم الحضارات وزعيمه العالم القديم أن صح القول وألأصل 

الذى انتقلت أفرعه فيما بعد الى كل مكان فى العالم 

وعلى الرغم من أساطير مختلف الشعوب تتفق فيما بينها على أن هناك حضاره قديمه فائقه تفوقت يوما على كل 

ماحولها ألا أن أفلاطون نفسه فى محاوتيه الشهيرتين لم يزعم أن أطلانطس هى أصل كل الحضارات بل ولم 

يشر الى هذا حتى

ولذا فقد قوبلت نظريه دونيللى بتأييد شديد من عده جهات وبهجوم عنيف للغايه من جهات أخرى 

وكما يحدث لكل مفكر يتجاوز الحودد المعتاده فى عصره تحول دونيللى الى قديس فى نظر البعض وشيطان 

فى نظر البعض ألأخر ألآ أن هذا لم يمنع الجانبين من ألأعتراف من أنه أول من وضع قواعد البحث عن قاره 

أطلانطس وأسطورتها المفقوده وأول من أسس مايعرف باسم علم " ألأطلانطيه " أو العلم الذى يبحث أسس 

الحضاره ألأطلانطيه القديمه ودلائل وحتمالات وجودها وهو علم معترف به فى كافه أنحاء العالم المتحضر
وفى الوقت الذى أحتدمت فيه المناقشات والمحاورات حول دونيللى ونظريته والذى بدأ فيه بعض الباحثين 

يعلنون أخطاءها ونقاط ضعفها وغموضها وينشرون نظرياتهم المناهضه لها والحقائق العلميه المرتبطه بها

فاجأ ألأثرى البريطانى سير " أرثر إيفان " العالم كله بحقيقيه جديده رجته من ألأعماق.

فمنذ سنوات طوال نقل ألأثريون والمؤرخون أسطوره قديمه تدور فى جزيره كريت حول حب الملك مينوس 

ابن زيوس كبير ألألهه من بشريه تدعى أوربا وحول إنسان الى من البرونز له جسم ادمى ورأس ثور كان يجوب 

شواطئ كريت الصخريه ليبعد عنها الغزاه ويلقى على سفنهم الصخور الهائله الضخمه

وفى الوقت نفسه كان هناك وحشا أخر يدعى " المينوتورس" له أيضا جسد إنسان ورأس ثور سجنه الملك مينوس

فى قصر التيه أو "اللابيرنث " حيث يتم تقديم سبعه من خيره شباب اليونان وسبع من خيره بناتها كقربان كل عام 

حتى جاء الفارس المغوار {ثيسيوس} فتحداه وذبحه وحفظ دماء شباب وبنات اليونان 

أسطوره مبهره مثيره ككل ألأساطير القديمه خلبت ألألباب وحبست ألأنفاس وشغلت العقول لقرون وقرون

باعتبارها أيضا قريحه عقول متفوقه ونتاج خيال جامح

وفجأه نقل سير إيفانز كل هذا فجأه الى عالم الواقع 

فى عام 1900 م وبقياده إيفانز ظهرت أطلال وأثار الحضاره المينويه القديمه فى كريت 

ذلك الكشف أثبت أن أهل كريت كانوا ساده عظام وتجارا ومستعمرين أخضعوا جيرانهم وحصلوا منهم على 
الجزيه 

وأثبت أن قصه مينوس لم تكن مجرد أسطوره 

لقد كانت حقيقه

حقيقه تقلب الحسابات رأسا على عقب 

وخصوصا حسابات الباحثين عن أطلانطس 

وقبل أن يلتقط الناس أنفاسهم ويستوعبون كشف سير أرثر إيفانز المدهش كانت فى أنتظارهم مفاجأه جديده 

مفاجأه مدهشه


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

الجزء الثالث ..................... حضارة الرمال 



فى عام 1861 م كشف علماء ألأثار أطلال قصر الملك " أشور نيبال " حاكم مملكه أشور فى القرن السابع قبل الميلاد 

وبين تلك ألأطلال عثروا على أعظم كشف أثرى وثقافى فى المنطقه 

عثروا على مكتبه كامله سليمه تحوى ألاف ألألواح الطينيه المكتوبه بأسلوب الكتابه المسماريه القديمه والتى تضم 

ثروه هائله من المعلومات عن مختلف ألأمور وعلى رأسها قوائم وسجلات كامله لأسماء المدن وألأقاليم والهه التى

كانت تعبد أيامها هذا الى جانب مئات القصائد وعشرات ألأساطير والقواميس أيضا 

قواميس باللغه ألأشوريه وبلغات أقدم منها كالبابليه والسومريه وقواميس تضم كلمات أشوريه ومعانيها بلغات مختلفه

بل وطرق نطقها أيضا 

خمسه وعشرون ألفا من ألواح المعرفيه تم نقلها جميعها الى المتحف البريطانى فى لندن لوضعها تحت بصر ويد 

الباحثين وعلماء اللغات القديمه 

ومن بين عشرات العلماء الذين أنبهروا بهذه الذخيره ألأثريه المدهشه والذين قضوا عمرهم كله فى دراسه ألألواح

والوثائق وترجمتها كان العالم البريطانى " راولونسون " الذى عثر على اسم تردد أكثر من مره فيها وهو اسم " ديلمون "

لم يكن ألأسم جديدا أو غريبا فقد تم العثور عليه قديما فى نقش على جدار قصر الملك سرجون ألأشورى

يسجل فتوحات الملك وانتصاراته الحربيه

وعلى الرغم من أحدا سواه لم يتوقف كثيرا عند اسم ديلمون فقد أنشغل راولونسون به كثيرا وراح يجمع المعلومات

عن حضاره ديلمون القديمه التى وردت فى النقوش القديمه باعتبارها جنه الله فى ألأرض 

ففى ديلمون كما تقول النقوش وألأساطير كانت ألأرض دوما نظيفه ومشرقه وكل شئ جميل وهادئ حتى أسد لايفترس

والذئب يصادق الحمل ولاأحد يمرض أو يتألم أو يبلغ من العمر عتيا 

وصف أسطورى ومثالى للغايه جعل ديلمون تبدو أشبه بأسطوره خياليه منها بحقيقه واقعيه يمكن ألأقتناع بها

أوتصديق وجودها

ولكن راولونسون نشر أبحاثا تشير الى العكس تماما ووحده من دون كافه علماء ألأثار ظل يؤكد أن ديلمون حقيقه

بل ورصد طبيعتها والهتها وعلى رأسهم الإله أنزاك 

وكالمعتاد سخر الكل من أبحاث راولونسون ودراساته واتهمه البعض بالإغراق فى الخيال والغوص فى عالم ألأحلام 

ثم جاء عام 1880م ليكتشف الرحله البريطانى كابتن ديوراند حجرا قديما بمنتهى الدقه لتظهر عباره تقول

هذا قصر "ريمانوس " خادم الإله " أنزاك " من قبيله عقير

وهنا تبدلت كل ألأراء وبدأ السؤال يطرح نفسه بشده 

ماحقيقه " ديلمون " 

أهى حقيقه أم مجرد أسطوره وردت فى نقوش قديمة

وكإ جراء طبيعى كلفت الجمعيه الملكيه ألأسيويه راولونسون بمهمه تحليل تقدير ديوراند والتعليق عليه وفى تقرير 

ربط راولونسون مابين ديلمون والبحرين وأكد أن ألأخيره تنهض على أطلال ألأولى 

وفى عام 1900م ومن خلال بعثه أمريكيه من جامعه بنسلفانيا عثر "هيلير بخت" رئيس البعثه على خمسه وثلاثين

ألف لوح سومرى تحوى طنا أخر من المعلومات فى " نيبور" وهى منطقه مابين النهرين من بينها نص سومرى يشير الى 

ديلمون باعتبارها أرض العبور المكان الذى تشرق منه الشمس 

ولقد عاصر " أيجانايتوس دونيللى " هذا الكشف العظيم وربط أخر مقالاته بين أطلانطس وديلمون قبل أن يتوفاه الله 

فى عام 1901م تاركا ألأمر كله لمن بعده 

أما حضاره ديلمون نفسها فقد أنتظرت حتى الحرب العالميه الثانيه عندما أتى " د.بيتركورنال " لينقب فى تلال المدافن 

فى البحرين ويخرج بالأدله والبراهين القاطعه على أن حضاره ديلمون لم تكن مجرد أسطوره بل هى حقيقه أعلنت 

عن نفسها وأبرزت وجودها وأثارها للعالم كله 

ألأساطير أذن تتحول واحده بعد ألأخرى من عالم الخيال الى عالم الواقع والوضوح

طرواده

والمينوتورس
وديلمون 

فماذا عن اطلانطس ؟

ماالذى يمنع كونها أيضا حقيقه واقعه لقاره حكمت الدنيا قبل أن تودى بها كارثه رهيبه طبيعبه أو صناعيه 

فتغرق بكل مافيها ومن فيها فى أعماق أعماق المحيط ألأطلنطى 

هذا ماطرحه الميثولوجى ألأسكتلاندى " لويس سبنس " فى مجلته ذات العمر القصير والتى حملت اسم ألأسطوره نفسها

أسم اطلانطس

وعلى الرغم من أن سبنس هذا لم يحظ بالشهره الشعبيه التى حظى بها نظيره دونيللى ألاأنه كرس جهوده للبحث عن

القاره المفقودهووضع خمسه كتب حولها كا أشهرها {مشكله أطلانطس} الذى نشر عام 1924م والذى فاز

سبنس بسببه إحترام وترحيب المهتمين بأسطوره أطلانطس حتى أن أحدهم قال عنه : أنه أفضل كتاب نشر عن 

أطلانطس فى التاريخ 

وعلى عكس نقاط نظريه دونيللى الحماسيه ناقش سبنس نظريته بأسلوب هادئ وعملى ودقيق شأن أى عالم محترم 

ليخلص منها الى مجموعه من الحقائق تتلخص فى أنه كانت هناك بالفعل قاره ضخمه تحتل معظم منطقه شمال المحيط ألأطلنطى 

وجزءا من جنوبه ولقد ظلت موجوده حتى أواخر العصر الموسينى الذى يعود الى مايزيد على عشره ملايين عام ثم 

بدأت تندثر نتيجه لعوامل طيبعيه بركانيه وزلزاليه متعاقبه مما أدى الى ظهور تكتلات جزريه أهمهما أطلانطس بالقرب 

من مداخل البحر ألأبيض المتوسط وخلف أعمده هرقل {جبل طارق بن زياد} وأنتليا القريبه من جزر الهند الغربيه 

الحاليه وكانت ألأتصالات تتم بينهم عبرسلسله من الجزر الصغيره

ووفقا لنظريه سبنس لم تختلف أطلانس فى يوم وليله كما قال أفلاطون ولكنها ظلت قائمه حتى العصر البليستوسينى

قبل خمسه وعشرين ألف سنه تعرضت لمجموعه من الكوارث الطبيعيه المتعاقبه حتى مايقرب من عشره ألف سنه 

قبل الميلاد مما أدى فى النهايه اى غرقها نهائيا فى حين ظلت أنتيليا صامده لزمن أطول لتترك خلفها بعض البقايا

فى النهايه وهى جزر ألأنتيل 

وعلى عكس دونيللى قال سبنس أن حضاره أطلانطس لم تكن متقدمه تماما وأنما كانت حضاره بدائيه الى حد كبير 

أنها لم تعرف أبدا تشكيل أو أستخدام المعادن 

ووفقا لنظريته أيضا أنتشر سكان أطلانطس بعد غرقها فى أنحاء العالم القريبه وكانوا النواه لعدد من الحضارات 

المعروفه مثل حضاره مصر وكريت والحضاره ألأزيليه فى أوروبا والتى ظهرت قبل عشره ألاف عام قبل الميلاد وهو نفس التاريخ تقريبا الذى حدده أفلاطون لغرق أطلانطس ثم عاد سبنس ليؤكد أن حضارات مصر ويوكاتان وبيرو قد ظهرت فجأه ودون مقدمات لتنتقل من العصر الحجرى الى عصر التقدم دون المرور بمراحل وسطيه مما يوحى بأنها

قد أكتسبت حضارتها من جهات أخرى 

وهنا يقع سبنس فى تناقض عجيب مابين عدم التقدم أطلانطس ونقلها علامات الحضاره الى ألأخرين ولكنه على الرغم 

من هذا يحظى حتى هذه اللحظه باحترام وتقدير العديدين وإن ام يقدم دليلا ماديا واحدا على كل ماقاله 

ولم يقدم غيره أيضا هذا الدليل المنشود 

حتى ظهر "إدجار كايس "

ولقد قدم كايس الدليل بأسلوب مدهش لم يتصوره أو يتخيله مخلوق واحد


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

الجزء الرابع ................... النبؤة 




مع بدايه العقد الثانى من القرن العشرين تضاعف أهتمام ألأمريكين فجأه بالتنبؤات والمتنبئين وعادوا ينبشون المكتبات

وكتب التاريخ بحثا عن مشارهير المتنبئين القداامى وانتشرت صرعه عجيبه لإثبات صحه تنبؤاتهم الماضيه وتأكيد حتميه

حدوث تنبؤاتهم التاليه .....

وفى مناخ كهذا من الطبيعى أن ينتشر الدجل والخداع وأن يظهر عشرات النصابين الذين يدعون قدرتهم على قراءه 

الطالع وكشف الغيب والتنبؤ بالآحداث المستقبليه خاصه وأن أحدا لايمكنه معرفه ماسيحدث فى المستقبل مما يجعل

الاعتراض على مليقوله أى نصاب أمرا عسيرا للغايه 

وفى وسط هذا كله ظهر " إدجار كايس "

كان شابا هادئا على عكس ألأخرين لايميل الى ألأستعراض والتباهى ويحمر وجهه خجلا أذا ماوجه إليه أحدهم عباره

استحسان أو كلمات أعجاب وتقدير أو حتى جمله شكر أنيقه 

وعلى عكس ألأخرين أيضا لم يكن كايس من ذلك النوع الذى يمكن أ، تلقى عليه سؤالا عن أحداث مستقبليه فيضع 

أصابعه على جبهته ويدير يده ألأخرى فى الهواء ثم يخرج الجواب بأسلوب مسرحى مثير بل كان يؤكد دوما أن 

التنبؤات أو الؤى كما كان يحلو له تسميتها تأتيه وقتما تشاء وليس عندما يشاء هو

ففى لحظات عاديه كان كايس يصاب بالشرود المباغت وتنقلب عيناه داخل محجريهما على نحو عجيب ويدخل فيما

يشبه الغيبوبه وخلالها يلقى نبؤته ثم لايذكر الكثير عنها عندما يستعيد وعيه بعد قليل 

ولأن ذلك الزمن كان يميل الى المسرحيه وألأستعراض تأخر كايس عن أقرانه ولم يحظ بشهرتهم أو تلقى عليه ألأموال

الوفيره مثلهم 

ثم إنه أيضا لم يسمع لهذا أبدا

حتى كانت فتره الثلاثينات وماصحبها من اختناق أقتصادى رهيب فى الولايات المتحده ألأمريكيه 

أيامها وبينما راح البعض ينبش فى تنبؤات " نوسترادامس " العراف الفرنسى ألأشهر بحثا عن أيه نبؤه تتحدث عن انفراج

ألأزمه كشف أحدهم فجأه أن كل تنبؤات إدجار كايس خلال السنوات العشر ألأخيره قد تحققت على نحو مدهش

وفى نفس التوقيتات التى حددها فى نبؤاته 

وهنا تفجرت الشهره فجأه 

ومن كل صوب 

واستيقظ كايس ذات صباح ليجد الصحفيين يحيطون بمنزله ومصابيح تصويرهم تستطع فى وجهه وعشرات ألأسئله 

تنهال على أذنيه 

وفى اليوم التالى كان كايس يفا على خمس شبكات أذاعيه وصوره تملاء الصفحات ألأولى فى خمس وسبعين صحيفه 

محليه وعامه 

وخلال أسبوع واحد أصبح إدجار كايس أشهر عراف ليس فى أمريكا ولكن فى العلم أجمع 

ولسنا بصدد سر تنبؤات كايس أو التحمس لها أو حتى مناقشه صحتها من عدمها ولكننا سنتوقف فقط عند نبؤه واحده

ترتبط أرتباطا وثيقا مباشرا بالأسطوره التى نتحدث عنها 

أسطوره أطلانطس

ففى يونيو عام 1940م وفى أثناء واحده من نوبات غيابه عن الوعى الذى جعلته يوصف بأنه وسيط روحانى قوى

أعلن كايس أن أطلانطس حقيقه وأن أجزاء منها سوف تبرز من قلب المحيط ألأطلنطى فى عام 1968م أو عام 1969م

وحدد تلك ألأجزاء بأنها من الطرف الغربى للقاره ألأسطوريه والمسمى بوسيديا وأنها ستظهر بالقرب من جزر البهاما

وأدهشت النبؤه العديدين حتى أولئك الذين يؤمنون تماما بموهبه كايس أذ لم تكن الظروف تحتمل الحديث عن أمر كهذا

والكل كان يتوقع منه نبؤه حول نهايه الحرب العالميه الثانيه التى بلغت أوجها حينذاك والتى كادت تلتهم العالم كله

الكل كان ينتظر حديثا عن ألمانيا أو هتلر أو حتى عن سقوط إنجلترا فإذا به يتحدث عن أطلانطس وظهورها المنتظر 

بعدما يزيد عن ربع قرن قادم من الزمان 

وتجاهل معظم الناس نبؤه كايس حول أطلانطس وألقوها خلف ظهورهم وخصوصا مع تنبؤاته التاليه التى أشارت الى

أن أمريكا سترغم على دخول الحرب وأن روسيا ستسقط جزئيا فى قبضه النازيين قبل أن تنهض لتهزمهم شرهزيمه 

فيما بعد 

حتى المهتمين باطلانطس لم يتوقفوا كثيرا أمام نبؤه كايس باعتبارها عن مستقبليات لاسبيل الى التأكد منها فى زمنهم

أو حتى إيجاد المنطق العلمى لحدوثها بعد 

ومرت السنوات وتحققت نبؤات كايس الخاصه بالحرب ودخلت أمريكا الحرب العالميه الثانيه مرغمه بعد أن قصف 

اليابانيون ميناء {بيرل هاربور}اجتاح النازيون روسيا ثم اندحروا على أبواب موسكو واراحو يتراجعون وسط البرد

والجليد ليلقوا هزيمه ساحقه فيما بعد دفعت هتلر نفسه الى ألأنتحار

ووسط هذا الخضم من ألأحداث نسى الكل نبؤه كايس الخاصه بقاره أطلانطس نسوها تماما

ولكن عام 1968م جاء وظهرت معه تلك البقايا التى برزت من قلب المحيط بالقرب من جزر البهاما 

تماما فى نفس الزمان والمكان الذين حددهما كايس فى نبؤته القديمه منذ مايزيد عن ربع قرن 

ونستطيع أن نؤكد دون ذره واحده من المبالغه أن الخبر قد حبس أنفاس جميع ألأمريكين والكاميرات تنقل صوره 

ألأبنيه الحجريه وألأطلال القديمه التى ظهرت بالقرب من سطح الماء عند شاطئ جزيره بايمين إحدى جزر البهاما 

وتسترجع مع المشاهدين نبؤه كايس القديمه ثم تضيف الى هذا أراء الخبراء وعلماء ألأثار الذين أكدوا أن طرز

تلك المبانى لاتشبه أيه طرز حضاريه قديمه معروفه 

وكان هذا يعنى أمرا واحدا لاغير

أن هذه بالفعل أطلال أطلانطس القديمه 

وأن أطلانطس حقيقه 

ومن سوء الحظ أن تلك ألأطلال لم تبق فى موضعها طويلا أذا سرعان ماغاصت مره أخرى فى أعماق المحيط وعلى

مسافات لم يكن من الممكن أن يبلغها البشر أبدا فقد بقيت الصور وتعليقات الخبراء ونبؤه كايس القديمه وخيال وعقول

الملايين .....

ولأن الوقت لم يسمح للعلماء والدارسين والباحثين بالتيقن من ألأمر والحصول على أدله ماديه فقد بدءوا يختلفون 

حول ألأمر بعد أسبوع واحد من غوص ألأطلال عائده الى أعمق ألأعماق

البعض أستنكر ألأمر كله وأصر على أنها مجد صدفه قد يبلغ احتمالها الواحد فى كل سته ملايين ولكنه احتمال

وارد وقائم وبخاصه مع غياب أى دليل مادى أخر ....

أما البعض ألأخر فقد أقتنع تماما بما حدث واعتبر أن هذه أقوى دليل على وجود أطلانطس فى تاريخ ألأسطوره كلها 

وبين أولئك وهؤلاء وقف تشارلز بيرلتز 

وبيرلتز هذا بدأ حياته العمليه كمترجم ثم لم تلبث أن اهتم بالظواهر الغريبه وألأمور غير المحسومه فى عالمنا الضخم 

وشغف كثيرا بتعقب كل أمر غامض والسعى خلف كل لغز عميق بحثا عما يؤيده أو ينفيه 
ومن هذا المنطلق ولأن كتابه عن مثلث برمودا قد حقق نجاحا مدهشا ومبيعات لم يحلم بها كاتب مثله قرر بيرلتز

الذى هو فى الوقت ذاته غواص ماهر بارع أن يغوص بنفسه مع فريق من المعونين فى منطقه جزر البهاما بحثا

عن أى دليل مادى على وجود أطلانطس 

وغاص بيرلتز وفريقه 

غاص فى منطقه جزر البهاما وحولهاو....

وكانت فى أنتظارهم مفاجأه مذهله 

مفاجأه لايمكن أن تخطر على عقل مخلوق 

أى مخلوق….


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

الجزء الخامس .................... اطلال من الماضي 


عندما غاص الكاتب والباحث الشهير " تشارلز بيرلتز " مع زميله خبير الغوص " د. ماتسوت فالنتين " فى أعماق المحيط 

ألأطلنطى بالقرب من جزر البهاما وحولها كانت غايه طموحاتهما أن يجدا بعض الصخور ذات التركيبات المنتظمه التى 

توحى بأنها من صنع ألأنسان أو حتى تمثالا صغيرا يؤكد الخبراء أنه ينتمى إلى حضارهقديمه معروفه 

ولكن كانت فى أنتظارهم مفاجأه 

بل مفاجأت 

ففى كتابه الذى حطم ألأرقام القياسيه للمبيعات والذى حمل اسم " سر أطلانطس " ذكر بيرلتز كيف أنه وفريقه قد عثروا 

على الكثير من ألأطلال القديمه الغارقه بالقرب من جزر الكاريبى وعلى مايبدو أشبه بمدينه كبيره تستقر فى قاع 

المحيط عند جزيره هاييتى ثم كانت لحظه المجد عندما عثروا على طريق بايمين 

وطريق بايمين هذا عباره عن طريق مرصوف بالأحجار شمل جزيره بايمين بدا موحيا بأن هذه المنطقه كانت يوما ما 

فوق سطح الماء قبل أن تغرق وتختفى فى أعماق المحيط 

وبالقرب من ذلك الطريق رصد بيرلتز وفريقه مابدا أشبه بجدران وأقواس نصر كبيره وأهراماتوقواعد وأطلال 

قديمه فى حين رصد بعض الطيارين الذين ساهموا فى حمله البحث على مسافه عشره أميالمن جزيره أندراوس

دائره ضخمه من الصخور بدت أشبه بقواعد أساس لبناء هائل

ونشر بيرلتز كل هذا فى كتابه وأيده بالصور والوثائق وشهاده الشهود وأهمهم خبير الغوص فالنتين نفسه

وقامت الدنيا ولم تقعد 

فالعلماء والخبراء الذين لم يغادر أحدهم مكتبه أو يبذل ربع الجهد الذى بذله بيرلتز وفريقه استنكروا تماما ماجاء 

فى كتاب هذا ألأخير 

وقالوا: إن طريق " بايمين " هذا مجرد مجموعه من الصخور تصادف أن تراصت على نحو منتظم فى أعماق المحيط

وهنا نشر بيرلتز وفالنتين مقالا مشتركا سخرا فيه من فكره ونظريه المصادفه هذه قالا ما معناه : 

إنها حجه الفاشلين لأن الطبيعه لن تشكل الصخور على هيئه مكعبات ضخمه منتظمه الزوايا القائمه تماما وتفصلها 

فجوات متناسقه بشده وتقطعها طرق أخرى على مسافات دقيقه متساويه ....

والأهم وألأخطر أن الطبيعه لن تصنع قاعده عموديه صخريه أسفل كل مكعب على هذا النسق المعمارى الدقيق

ولم يكتف بيرلتز وفالنتين بالمقال وإنما قاما بتصوير فيلم سينمائى للطريق الصخرى تم عرضه فى كل المحطات 

للتلفزيون ألأمريكى تقريبا 

وفى نفس الوقت تم العثور على طريق أخر بوساطه فريق أخر بالقرب من شواطئ جزيرتى يوكانان وهندراوس

طريق أكثر رحابه وضخامه ويمتد الى داخل المحيط وكأنما يقود الى شئ ما أو مكان ما هناك ذات يوم منذ قديم 

الزمن......

وبالقرب من فنزويلا عثر فريق ثالث فى أعماق المحيط على سور طويل يبلغ أمتداده مائه ميل 

ولكن يبدوا أن عناد العلماء لاحدود له وأنهم فى تلك المرحله على ألأقل كانوا يرفضون تماما ألأعتراف بماكشفه 

غير المتخصصين أو من لايحملون شهادات علميه متقدمه مهما بلغ وضوحه وقوته 

فالجيولوجيون اعترضوا على ذلك السور الطويل من منطلق أنه من المستحيل أن يبلغ سور من صنع البشر هذا الطول

وجاء الرد مره أخرى على شكل فيلم سينمائى يرصد السور مع عباره ساخره تطالب الجيولوجين بتفسير وجود 

"سور الصين العظيم" الذى يمتد لعده الاف من الكيلومترات مادام البشر من وجهه نظرهم لايستطيعون بناء سور طويل

وفى هذه المره سكت الجيولوجين 


وسكت العلماء...

ولكنهم لم يعترفوا بما تم العثور عليه 

أبدا .....

وعلى الرغم من كل هذا فقد تواصلت الكشوف التى اتخذت من نبؤه كايس طرف خيط لها 

تواصلت من كل ألأتجاهات 

ففى قاع المحيط شما كوبا رصد الروس أطلالا ضخمه تمتد على مساحه عشره أفدنه كامله 

وفى الرصيف القارى لشمال بورتريكو كشفت ماسحه المحيطات الفرنسيه أرشميدس درجات سلم منحوته بمنتهى

الدقه والنتظام .. وكل هذه الكشوف لم تقنع العلماء 

كلها لم تكفهم ليعترفوا رسميا بأن أطلانطس حقيقه وليست أسطوره 

العجيب أنهم لم يفعلوا ...

ولكن ألأعجب أنهم على الرغم من تجاهلهم لكل هذا لم يتوقفوا قط عن البحث عن أطلانطس ووضع النظريان عنها 

ولكن أبحاثهم اتخذت اتجاها جديدا هذه المره 

لقد تركوا المحيط ألأطلانطى وأعمده هرقل " جبل طارق بن زياد " وكل الدلالات التى جاءت فى محاورتى أفلاطون

وبدءوا فى وضع نظريات أخرى 

بل فى وضع أطلانطس نفسها فى أماكن أخرى وغريبه ومختلفه 

فالبعض قال أن حضاره كريت عرفت باسم الحضاره الميونيه نسبه الى ملكها ميينوس هى فى واقعها حضاره 

أطلانطس التى ذكرها كريتياس فى محاورته الشهيره 

ولكن كريت لم تكن أبدا قاره ضخمه كما أنها ليست خلف أعمده هرقل أو مضيق جبل طارق حاليا 

صحيح أن ماعثر عليه فيها يشبه الى حد كبير مارواه أفلاطون عن أطلانطس وبالذات فى الجزء الخاص بمطارده الثيران 

للإمساك بها بدون أستخدام أيه أسلحه الإ أنه من العسير الاقتناع بأن تلك المنطقه الصغيره كانت متقدمه الى هذا الحد

ثم لماذا لاتكون حضاره كريت قد التقطت بعض ما جاء به الناجون من بقايا حضاره أطلانطس ومنها العادات والتقاليد 

وفكره مطارده الثيران بلا أسلحه أيضا 

ثم إن كريت لم تغرق أبدا وظلت موجوده فى زمن أفلاطون وفيما قبله وبعده ولو أنها المكان الذى يقصده 

لأشار إليها مباشره دون الحاجه الى وضعنا فى هذه الحيره 

وفى زمن الكهنه الفراعنه الذين رووا القصه للمشرع ألأثينى العظيم صولون كانت كريت أيضا موجوده وكان يمكن أن 

يذكروها دون حاجه الى المواربه 

النظريه مردود عليها إذن واضحه وضوح الشمس ولاتحتاج الى الكثير من الجهد لدحضها وتفنيدها 

ولكن هناك نظريه أخرى أكثر غرابه 

نظريه تقول أن أطلانطس لم تغرق فى أعماق المحيط ألأطلنطى قط

بل لم تغرق فى أى محيط أخر 

أو أى بحر أخر 

لقد غرقت فى قلب الرمال 

نعم تقول النظريه ألأخرى أن أطلانطس قد غرقت وسط رمال الصحراء الكبرى التى تمتد غرب ليبيا وشرق الجزائر 

وأن مصطلح الغرق هذا يعنى أنها قد دفنت تحت أطنان وأطنان من الرمال على مدى الزمن 

ولكن الغرق فى الرمال يختلف تماما ألأختلاف عن الغرق فى قلب المحيط وعبقرى مثل أفلاطون لم يكن ليضعنا

أمام خطأ لغوى رهيب كهذا 

وحتى كهنه المصريين أنفسهم ما كانوا ليقعوا فى هذا الخطأ قط 

ولكن العجيب أن أصحاب نظريه الغرق فى الرمال كانت لديهم نقطه قويه يمكن أن تؤيد نظريتهم 

نقطه تكمن فى نهايه الصحراء المشار أليها 

وبالتحدي فى كهف من الكهوف

كهف عجيب 
جدا …..


فى جنوب شرق الجمهوريه الجزائريه تنتشر مجموعه من الكهوف فى مرتفعات " تاسيلى " وتستقر هناك منذ ألاف السنين 

وفى عام 1938م وفى أثناء رحله أستكشافيه يقودها الرحاله الشهير " برنبان " تم أقتحام تلك الكهوف ربما للمره ألأولى

ليجد أمامه هو وفريقه مفاجأه مذهله 

فعلى جدران أول كهف اقتحموه كانت هناك نقوشا ورسوما عجيبه لمخلوقات بشريه أو شبه بشريه تطير فى السماء

وترتدى أجهزه طيران مثيره للغايه ونقوش أخرى لسفن فضاء أو لما بدا وكأنه سفن فضاء وهناك رسوم لرجال ونساء 

يرتدون الثياب الحديثه ويحملون المظلات ورسوم أخرى لضفادع بشريه تحت سطح الماء فى أزياء فضائيه


واتسعت عيون الكل فى ذهول مبهور وفركوها مره ومره ومرات قبل أن يتأكدوا من مايرونه حقيقى ثم أكتفوا 

بعدها برصد ألأمر ونقل النقوش والرسوم الى أوراقهم دون أن يدلو بدلوهم فى شأنها باعتبار أنهم مجرد رحاله 

وليسوا من علماء ألأثار أو الجيولوجيا 

وعلى الرغم من أن" برنبان " قد نشر مقالا عن كشفه هذا فى واحده من المجلات العلميه والكشفيه الشهيره إلا أن أحدا 

لم يول ألأهتمام الكافى أو ي أو يعتبر ألأمر خارقا للمعتاد 

بل لقد بلغ ألأمر بالعض أن تصوروا أن ماعثر عليه برنبان مجرد نقوش ورسوم حديثه لأصابع صبيانيه عابثه فى أثناء

رحله كشفيه أو حتى رحله لهو معتاده

ثم جاء الرحاله هنرى لوت عام 1956م وجذبته كهوف تاسيلى إليها فزارها حاملا معدات التصوير التى التقط بها مئات 
ومئات الصور لكل النقوش والرسوم 

وعندما طالع الخبراء تلك الصور شاب شعر رؤسهم من فرط الرهبه والانبهار 

فالتقدير الأولى لعمر تلك الرسوم بناء على الصور كان مايقرب من عشره ألاف عام 

واندفع العلماء والباحثون إلى كهوف تاسيلى وقد جرفهم الحماس جرفا وراحو يفحصون النقوش والرسوم عن قرب 

ويجرون عليها اختباراتهم العلميه والكربونيه و......

وجاءت النتائج مذهله ....

فالاختبارات كلها قد أجمعت على أن العمر الفعلى لتلك النقوش هو سبعه عشر ألف عام 

مائه وسبعون قرنا من الزمان حملت إلينا نقوشا تناسب أو ربما تفوق العصر الذى تم كشفها فيه 

وياله من لغز......

لغز عجيب رهيب حمل لسنوات وسنوات اسم " لغز كهف تاسيلى " حتى ظهرت تلك النظريه التى تقول :

إن أطلانطس كانت تستقر فى ذلك المكان وغرقت فى رمال الصحراء 

عندئذ فقط اتخذ لغز كهوف تاسيلى أبعادا جديده 

فمن وجهه نظر المؤيدين للنظريه كان أصحاب تلك النقوش هم الذين نجوا من دمار أطلانطس والذين لم يجدوا أمامهم بعد

فناء حضارتهم سوى أن يتركوا لنا نقوشا غائره لايمحوها الزمن ليخبرونا بقصتهم
وليحذرونا منها أيضا

فمع ربط أطلانطس بتلك النقوش القديمه والمتقدمه جدا تطورت قصه دمار أطلانطس فى النظريات المستحدثه وارتبطت

بالتأثيرات التى شهدها العالم منذ سنوات قليله انذاك لتصبح لدينا قصه جديده تماما

فما دام سكان أطلانطس كانوا متقدمين الى هذه الدرجه كما تقول نقوش كهوف تاسيلى فهذا يعنى أن فناء قارتهم

لم يكن بسبب سلسه من الكوارث الطبيعيه المتتاليه كما قال " لويس سبنس " مؤيدا " إيجنا تيوس دونيللى "

وإنما كان كما وصفه أفلاطون تماما فى محاورتيه الشهيرتين 

لقد فنت أطلانطس فى يوم وليله 

فنت بواسطه انفجار ذرى رهيب أو طاقه أخرى أكثر قوه لم نتوصل إليها فى حضارتنا بعد

ويالها من نظريه 

لقد قلبت ألأمور كلها رأسا على عقب ومزجت كل شئ ببعضه وخرجت إلينا بتيجه عجيبه شديده التوتر والتعقيد إلى 

أقصى حد

ولكن كيف يمكن أن نؤيد أفلاطون فى جزء من قصته ثم نخالفه وبمنتهى الشده فى أجزاء أخرى منها 

قصه أطلانطس تبدأ مع حصول بوسيدون إله البحر والزلازل على قاره أطلانطس عندما تم توزيع ألأرض الالهه 

كيف يمكن أذن أن يمنح مفكر كبير مثل أفلاطون قطعه من الصحراء بين ليبا والجزائر لإله البحر

كيف يمكن أن يبدو له هذا منطقيا بأى حال من ألأحوال 

كيف؟

من الواضح جدا أن أفلاطون لم يكن يقصد الصحراء من قريب أو بعيد عندما ذكر قصه أطلانطس 

ولكن ربما اختلط ألأمر على كريتياس نفسه الذى انتقلت إليه القصه عبر جيلين من البشر بدءا من جده صولون 

الذى نقلها على لسان كهنه قدماء المصريين والذين تناقلوها بدورهم عبر عده ألاف من السنين 

كانت هناك إذن ألف فرصه وفرصه لتتحور ألأمور وتتغير وتتبدل لتصبح الصحراء محيطا من روايه إلى أخرى عبر

قرون وقرون وقرون

هذا مايؤكده مؤيدو نظريه الصحراء

وما يسخر منه مؤيدو نظريه الغرق فى المحيط ألأطلنطى وعلى رأسهم تشارلز بيرلتز الذى تساءل فى شئ من السخريه

امتزج ببعض الغضب والحده لو أن أطلانطس ظهرت واندثرت فى قلب صحراء إفريقيا فما الذى عثر عليه هو وفريقه

فى أعماق المحيط ألاطلنطي .


قال أحد العلماء إنه ربما يكون قد اكتشف بقايا مدينة اطلانطس المفقودة. حيث كشفت صور الأقمار الصناعية التي تم التقاطها لجنوب اسبانيا عن إن الأرض هناك تطابق الوصف الذي كتبه أفلاطون في مدينته الفاضلة.ويعتقد دكتور راينر كويهن من جامعة اوبرتال الالمانية أن «جزيرة» اطلانطس يقصد بها جزء من الساحل في جنوب اسبانيا تعرض للدمار نتيجة للفيضانات بين عامي 800 و500 قبل الميلاد.
وبحسب موقع «بي.بي.سي.اونلاين» تبين الصور للمنطقة الملحية المعروفة باسم ماريزما دو هينوخس بالقرب من مدينة كاديز بناءين مستطيلين في الطين وأجزاء من حلقات ربما كانت تحيط بهما في السابق. وقال دكتور راينر: «كتب أفلاطون عن جزيرة تحيط بها أبنية دائرية، بعضها من الطين والبعض الآخر من الماء. وما تظهره الصور هو نفس ما وصفه أفلاطون».
ويعتقد دكتور راينر إن الأبنية المستطيلة ربما تكون بقايا المعبد «الفضي» المخصص لاله البحر بوسيدون والمعبد «الذهبي» المخصص لبوسيدون وكيليتو كما جاء في كتاب أفلاطون. يقول دكتور راينر إن هناك تفسيرين لكبر حجم الجزيرة والحلقات المحيطة بها عما جاء في كتاب افلاطون.
الاحتمال الأول هو تقليل افلاطون لحجم اطلانطس والثاني هو ان وحدة القياس التي كانت مستخدمة زمن افلاطون كان أكبر 20% من المقاييس الحالية. وإذا كان الاحتمال الثاني هو الصحيح، فإن أحد المستطيلين الموجودين في «الجزيرة» يطابق تمام المقاييس التي ذكرها افلاطون لمعبد بوسيدون.
وكان أول من انتبه لهذه الصور هو فيرنر فيكبولت، الذي يعمل كمحاضر ويعتبر من الباحثين المهتمين بأطلانطس، حيث قام بدراسة صور لكل البحر المتوسط بحثا عن أي علامة على المدينة التي وصفها افلاطون. وقال فيكبولت: «هذا هو المكان الوحيد الذي ينطبق عليه وصف افلاطون».
وأضاف فيكبولت إنه ربما خلط الاغريق بين معنى كلمة مصرية تشير إلى الشاطئ وأخرى تعني الجزيرة خلال نقل قصة اطلانطس.
ويقول توني ولكنسون وهو خبير في الاستشعار عن بعد في جامعة ادنبره الاسكتلندية إن من الممكن أن يحدث خطأ في تفسير الصور الملتقطة باستخدام الأقمار الصناعية.
وقد استحوذت اطلانطس على خيال الفلاسفة والمفكرين على مر الزمن. ويأتي أول ذكر لها في كتابات افلاطون. وقام الكثيرون بالمغامرات من أجل البحث عن المدينة التي تتمتع بجمال طبيعي وثروة كبيرة. وربطت إحدى النظريات الحديثة بين اطلانطس وإحدى المناطق الواقعة في مضيق جبل طارق وغرقت في البحر منذ 11 ألف عام.
ويقول دكتور راينر إن السهل الذي ذكره افلاطون ربما يكون السهل الممتد من الساحل الجنوبي لاسبانيا إلى الشمال حتى يصل إلى مدينة اشبيلية. أما الجبال العالية فربما تكون سييرا مورينا وسييرا نيفادا.ويضيف: «ذكر افلاطون إن اطلانطس كانت تشتهر بالنحاس. يوجد نحاس في المناجم التي تقع في جبال سييرا مورينا».
ولاحظ دكتور راينر إن الحرب بين اطلانطس والدول التي تقع غرب البحر المتوسط تتشابه مع الهجمات على مصر وقبرص والتي وقعت خلال القرن 12 قبل الميلاد من قبل من أطلق عليهم قراصنة البحر. ولذلك فهو يعتقد إن سكان اطلانطس وقراصنة البحر هم نفس الأشخاص. ويعني هذا إن المدينة كانت موجودة خلال العصر الحديدي أو العصر البرونزي.



اعلن الباحث الاميركي المستقل روبرت سارماست الاحد انه عثر على دليل على وجود القارة المفقودة اطلانتس مؤكدا ان بقايا هذه المدينة التي تحدث عنها افلاطون مدفونة في اعماق البحر الابيض المتوسط بين قبرص وسوريا.

وقال سارماست ان فريقه تمكن من اكتشاف وجود آثار مستوطنات بشرية على عمق حوالى 1,5 كيلومتر تحت سطح البحر على بعد ثمانين كيلومترا عن الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي لقبرص.

واضاف الباحث الاميركي في مؤتمر صحافي في مقره في مدينة ليماسول جنوب جزيرة قبرص ان "الطريق كان طويلا لنصل الى هذه النقطة لكن اليوم نحن راضون. ما هي هذه الآثار ان لم تكن اطلانتس؟".

وبدأ سارماست بحثه عن القارة المفقودة منذ عشرة اعوام وهو واثق من انه وصل الى هدفه.

وقال "لا يمكننا ان نقدم اليوم ادلة ملموسة (على ما نؤكده) بشكل قطع من الآجر والمعدن لانها مدفونة تحت امتار من الترسبات لكننا اصبحنا نملك ادلة غير مباشرة دامغة".

واضاف "نأمل ان تسمح لنا العمليات المقبلة بالتنقيب في الترسبات وجلب البراهين المادية" موضحا انه يحتاج الى 250 الف دولار اضافية من اجل ضمان نجاح عمليات التنقيب.

ونشر سارماست العام الماضي كتابا بعنوان "اكتشاف اطلانتس: مفاجآت جزيرة قبرص" اكد فيه ان قبرص هي الجزء الذي ما زال ظاهرا من اطلانتس.

واضاف ان اكتشافاته هذه تعتمد في كل النقاط على المعلومات التي اوردها افلاطون في حوار "تيميوس" و"كريتياس" وهما اول نصين مكتوبين يشيران الى وجود اطلانتس التي يصفانها بانها مقر حضارة مزدهرة غرقت في النصف الثاني من الالف الثاني قبل الميلاد.

وكان يعتقد بشكل عام ان القارة المفقودة تقع في غرب ما كان يسمه القدامى "اعمدة هرقل" اي مضيق جبل طارق. وقد اشارت نظريات عديدة الى وجودها في منطقة القرم واميركا والصحراء وحتى القطب الجنوبي.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

ومازال البحث جاريا عن اكثر الالغاز التي حيرت العلماء حتى عصرنا هذا 
هذا الموضوع مقتبس من عدة مواقع و تم نشره للفائدة و تفتيح الذهن.​

:yahoo: تم الانتهاء بعون :yahoo: 
رب المجد يسوع المسيح 

:yaka: صلوا لأجلي :yaka:​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

موضوع رائع رائع رائع يا طوني

بجد عجبني اوي خصوصا انه شامل كل حاجة حتي كهوف تاسيلي اللي فكرته مش هيتكلم عنها

فوجئت بيها في الاخر بجد روعة 

ربنا يباركك يا باشا

بس كنت عاوز استفسر عن حاجة جات في ذهني ياتري قارة غرقت بالحجم المهول ده مش هيبقي ليها اي تاثيرات علي الحضارات والبلاد القريبة منها زي حركت امواج ضخمة او فيضانات تؤثر علي الحضارات القريبة ؟


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

موضوعك روعة ياطونى 
بس دلوقتى انا اتلخبطت يعنى هى اطلانطس اللى في المحيط الاطلسي ولا اللى في الصحراء الكبرى  ولا اللى بين القبرص وسوريا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ياطونى​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

شكرااااااااا يا طونى على الموضوع الرائع

والمفيد والمهم

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع رائع يا طوني
> 
> بجد عجبني اوي خصوصا انه شامل كل حاجة حتي كهوف تاسيلي اللي فكرته مش هيتكلم عنها
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لمرورك 

فعلا امر مهيب 
كيف لقارة كاملة ان تغرق من دون اي تأثيرات 
ممكن تكون غرقت بهدوء تام 

مش عارف 
بس حستفسر عن آثار غرق هذه القارة على بقية أجزاء الأرض​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*



nonogirl89 قال:


> موضوعك روعة ياطونى
> 
> بس دلوقتى انا اتلخبطت يعنى هى اطلانطس اللى في المحيط الاطلسي ولا اللى في الصحراء الكبرى ولا اللى بين القبرص وسوريا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ياطونى​


 

ما فهمتش سؤال تمام نونو 
بس هنا يقولوا ان اطلانتس وراء جبال طارق 
وانها بالمحيط الاطلسي او الاطلنتي 

هو ايه اللي حكيتي عليه 
يمكن فيني اساعد ​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرااااااااا يا طونى على الموضوع الرائع​
> 
> والمفيد والمهم​
> 
> وربنا يكون معاك​


 

شكرا لمرورك كاندي والرب يباركك​


----------



## thelife.pro (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أطلنتس: سر القارة المفقودة وحقيقة وجودها " بحث مطول "*

بانتظار مزيد من المشاركات​


----------

